# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Lumi i vdekur nga Jakov Xoxa

## letaaa

Dua të di pak a shumë rreth veprës "Lumi i vdekur" i Jakov Xoxës e cila , siç më kanë thënë, ka një përmbajtje shumë të mirë . A mund ndokush të na e tregojë subjektin e kësaj vepre . Më falni nëse nuk është vendi adekuat për pyetje . Faleminderit për mirëkuptim

----------


## besjan shehi

lumi i vdekur flet per nje familje te varfer e cila shperngulet nga fsati oer nje jete me te mire poir as atje nuk ia arrin pasi rruges i vdes gruaja gjate lindjes dhe punet e shtepise u bien mbi koke gjyshes dhe vajzes. djali i tij fillon te beje nje pune hajduti vajza bie ne dashuri me nje djale dhe kjo fami9lje sheh veten se si dita dites fillon te shkaterrohet dhe se fundi sai per te shkaterruar gjithcka  lumi qe deri ate kohe ishte nje perrua  bubullin. nuk e mbaju mend mire pasi kam 5 vjet qe e kam lexuar. te puth dr jani

----------


## pellumbi

Lumi i Vdekur (analizë)

    Ngjarjet te romani "Lumi i vdekur" shtrihen brenda viteve 1938 -1939 të shekullit XX. Rrëfimi i ngjarjes në romanin "Lumi i vdekur" fillon me shpërnguljen e dhunshme të familjes së Pilo Shpiragut nga fshati Grizë dhe mbyllet pas një viti, me shpërnguljen po të kësaj familjeje, tani nga fshati Trokth. Brenda këtij harku kohor janë vendosur një varg ngjarjesh, kryesisht dramatike, me intensitet shkallëzues. Qerrja e ngarkuar me plaçkat e shtëpisë nis rrugën pa ditur ku do të degdiset. Sa për një natë Pilo Shpiragu vendos të strehohet tek hani i Bishtanakës, ku rastësisht ai do të gjejë "shpëtim" te tregtarët e Fierit, të cilët do ta punësojnë në fermën e fshatit Trokth. Në të njëjtën kohë ai do të njihet dhe me familjen kosovare të Sulejman Tafilajt. Të dyja këto takime do të përcaktojnë rrjedhën e mëtejshme të jetës dhe të fatit të familjes Shpiragu. Ngjarja pas takimit në hanin e Bishtanakës do të lejojë degëzimin e rrëfimit dhe të gjurmëve të rrugës së familjes kosovare, por dhe të asaj të fshatarëve të Trokthit, ku kemi një përqëndrim të veçantë rreth historisë së familjes së Koz Dynjasë. Pilo Shpiragu me familjen e vet do të përfundojë në fshatin Trokth dhe do të marrë në dorëzim gjënë e gjallë të tregtarëve fierakë. Fshati nuk e pret mirë familjen e ardhacakut dhe e konsideron si dorë të zgjatur të tregtarëve fierakë, por Pilo Shpiragu përqendrohet i tëri vetëm në një pikë: si ta sigurojë ekzistencën e familjes së vet të mbetur në rrugë. Bota e fshatit të Myzeqesë, pra, shtrihet brenda projektit të gjerë përmes fatit të tri familjeve: të familjes Shpiragu, të dëbuar nga beu i vendit, të asaj kosovare Tafilaj, të dëbuar nga pushtuesi sllav dhe të familjes trokthase të Koz Dynjasë. E para do sprovohet përmes kthesave më të mprehta dramatike, ajo e Kosovës do të sfidohet nga shija dhe ndjenja e ardhacakut, e të huajit, prandaj e nënshtruar do të provojë të përshtatet në kushtet e reja, si dhe familjet e fshatit Trokth të vendosura në luftë të përhershme për t'u mbrojtur dhe për të siguruar ekzistencën. Paralelisht me këto rrjedha dhe e gërshetuar me to do të zhvillohet edhe lidhja intime mes vashës së Shpiragajve me emrin Vita dhe kosovarit Adil. Kjo linjë nga ana e vet ka shijen dhe domethënien e një simbolike.
    Pakti mes Pilo Shpiragut dhe tregtarëve të Fierit nuk do të arrijë ta mbushë as rrethin kohor të një viti. Përmbytja simbolike e fshatit nga lumi i përçudnuar solli pasoja tragjike për Shpiragajt, të cilëve dhe ç'ka u mbeti nga gjëja e gjallë do t'ua rrëmbejnë përsëri trëgtarët. Kështu, familja Shpiragaj mbeti në mes të rrugës më e vetmuar dhe më pa asgjë se kurrë më parë. Ballë për ballë me rrezikun për të mbetur pa ekzistencë, që të mbiietojë, Pilo Shpiragu ai vendos t'i bindet përsëri beut dhe të pranojë kërkesat e tij që si viktimë të parë lakmonte Vitën, ai vendos ta punësojë atë kopile në oborrin e beut. Por, shpleksja e narracionit të romanit do të nisë me arratisjen e Vitës dhe të Adilit në male.

    Figura e Pilo Shpiragut (dhe e familjes Shpiragaj) është strumbullar që i lidh tërë rrjedhat narrative të romanit. Ky përcaktim kompozicional i autorit ka rezultuar që, edhe pse bëhet fjalë për një nga romanet më voluminose të letërsisë shqiptare, rrjedhat fabulare të tij lidhen përmes një kohezioni të qëndrueshëm, të brendshëm. Edhe atëhere kur rrëfehen "mesele" nga urtia dhe përvoja jetësore e popullit, që në fakt është karakteristike e rrëfimit romanesk të këtij autori, ato, qoftë drejtpërdrejt ose tërthorazi, lidhen dhe kanë të bëjnë me shtratin bosht të ngjarjes së rrëfyer.
    Pilo Shpiragu është figurë tek i cili është përqendruar vëmendja e autorit. Dhe, ai, Pilo Shpiragu, është nisur të jetë i përkryer si njeri, që ta ruajë deri në fund pastërtinë, por ligjet e jetës mbi të kanë rënë me tërë brutalitetin dhe në çaste të caktuara e kanë detyruar të lakohet. Megjithatë, Pilo Shpiragun e përjetojmë si figurë që rrezaton domethënie përgjithësuese, si person që shpreh dhe një pjesë të sprovave e të dilemave të kohës së vet. Autori mëton që në tiparet e tij (edhe te Koz Dynjaja) të koncentrohen paragjykimet dhe morali i fshatarëve shqiptare të kohës; përmes tyre ai arrin të realizojë tipizimin letrar për rrethanat e mjedisit shqiptar të asaj kohe. Natyrë energjike dhe me inisiativë Pilo Shpiragu beson se do të arrijë pavarësinë ekonomike të familjes, falë krahëve dhe djersës së vet, duke mos e ndjerë nevojën për solidaritet. Por ky ishte një iluzion. Pilo Shpiragu, këtë nevojë do ta ndjejë vonë.
    Edhe figura e familjes kosovare, ajo e Sylejman Tafilajt, në vetvete është bërthamë që mpleks jehona të rëndësishme nga drama e përgjithshme kombëtare. E dëbuar dhunshëm nga pushtuesi serb ajo nuk do të rehatohet në moçalet malarike të Myzeqesë dhe nuk do ta gjejë ngrohtësinë e mjedisit. Fati i familjes së arratisur dhe të dëbuar kosovare do të vazhdojë dhe në epokën e komunizmit shqiptar. Jakov Xoxa i ka vërejtur me mprehtësinë e intuitës krijuese raportet mes fshatarëve të Myzeqesë dhe të Kosovës që në fillim e kanë përjetuar si kundërshtar njëri-tjetrin, si palë që do ta rrezikonte apo vështirësonte ekzistencën e secilit.
    Tek romani Lumi i vdekur, krahas rrjedhave spontane të veprimeve të personazheve, qoftë të përcaktuara ato nga shtysat e jashtme ose të brendshme, ndjehet ndërhyrja e autorit, sado e fshehtë qoftë. I tillë duket dhe veprimi i arratisjes së dy të rinjve, i Vitës dhe Adilit. A është ky një veprim i paramenduar si zgjidhje e mundshme, apo vetëm veprim i turbullimit të çastit, që se ka të qartë ecjen, drejtimin, cakun? Sikur ky vendim të ishte vendosur në një kontekst tjetër kohor, bie fjala në fillim të viteve '30, do të dukej plotësisht pa rrugëdalje, si një ikje drejt një horizonti fare të mbyllur. Kurdisjen e zgjidhjes si arratisje nga kurthi, autori e bën duke thirrur në ndihmë një alibi të fortë: arratisja në fund të viteve '30 përputhet me fillimin e një përmbysjeje të madhe historike, përmbysje që do ta sillte dhe që e solli Lufta e Dytë Botërore. Vetëdijshëm apo jo, dy të rinjtë do të gjenden në krahët e kësaj lëvizjeje për ndryshime të mëdha.
    Një parim tjetër në praktikën krijuese të Jakov Xoxës është edhe synimi për të rrëfyer bindshëm. Ai që rrëfen, pra tregimtari në emër të autorit, dëshiron ta bindë lexuesin në atë shkallë vërtetësie që nuk është e mundur pa qenë njëherë i bindur vetë, ai që rrëfen. Ky parim tregimtar e kultivon praktikisht sqarimin, arsyetimin, mbështetjen absolute të çdo detaji dhe të çdo veprimi.
    Një dimension që romanin e Jakov Xoxës e bën tërheqës, është ndjenja se tërësinë e fabulës e rrëfen një dëshmitar i vërtetë i ngjarjeve dhe se ky tregimtar thotë të vërtetën, di të zgjedhë fjalë e shprehje të vërteta, t'i shqiptojë qetë ato, të nxisë kërshërinë për të dëgjuar e për të ditur " Ç'ndodhi më vonë"; të zgjojë interesim për personazhet. Kështu, Jakov Xoxa në mbështetje të përvojës krijuese realiste dhe të filozofisë jetësore të shpirtit kolektiv, ka artikuluar stilin, shkollën e vet në zhanrin e romanit shqiptar në përgjithësi.

----------


## mea

eshte nje libre shume i bukur....

----------


## pellumbi

Mea, e ke lexuar?

----------


## Falco115

Roman shum i mirë,,pas postimit te pllumbit nuk mbetet shum per te thën..
Të bën per vete ky roman qe ne faqet e para ..nder  ngjarjet tjera interesante aty eshte edhe dashuria e kosovarit me muzeqaren ,si dhe problemi me beun qe lind shkaku i Vitës..

mos mi lidh syt me shami
se jam shqiptar kosovali.
kenga e preferuar e Adilit ,qe e terheq vemendjen e Vites...
 JAKOV XOXA  eshte nje shkrimtar i madh.

----------

